# Máy sủi da trị mụn có thực sự mang lại hiệu quả?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (18/7/18)

Chiếc máy sủi da có công dụng trị mụn ưu việt khiến hội chị em “bấn loạn” cũng vẫn tồn tại nhiều hạn chế mà bạn chưa biết.

Những phương pháp truyền thống như nặn mụn cám, lột mụn đầu đen… mang lại kết quả khả quan cho làn da nhưng đồng thời gây tổn thương tế bào da. Nặn mụn bằng tay cũng có thể vô tình làm da bị nhiễm khuẩn nếu như không chú ý vệ sinh đầy đủ.

Do đó mà ở thời buổi công nghệ tiên tiến, chiếc máy sủi da ra đời với những công dụng tối ưu đã tạo nên cơn sốt trong cộng đồng làm đẹp. Tuy nhiên, song song với những lợi ích mà máy sủi da mang lại, thiết bị hiện đại này vẫn tồn tại những hạn chế nhất định.

*MÁY SỦI DA LÀ GÌ?*
Máy sủi da (Skin Spatula Device) là thiết bị phát ra sóng siêu âm và sử dụng các rung động đó để đẩy dầu và bã nhờn tích tụ trong các lỗ chân lông thoát ra bên ngoài. Thoạt nhìn, những rung động của máy có thể mang lợi hiệu quả đầy hứa hẹn. Bởi máy có thể phát ra sóng siêu âm tương đương 28.000 số lần rung mỗi giây.



​*HẠN CHẾ CỦA MÁY SỦI DA*
Sejal Shah – một bác sĩ da liễu ở New York đã cho rằng: “Bàn chải điện tử làm sạch da bằng cách sử dụng độ rung để loại bỏ các loại dầu, bụi bẩn và tế bào chết từ lỗ chân lông”. Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng áp lực để “mài mòn” các chất bẩn ra khỏi lỗ chân lông được coi là sẽ dễ gây tổn thương da.

Theo Shari Marchbein, bác sĩ da liễu tại thành phố New York và giáo sư trợ lý lâm sàng tại Đại học Y khoa New York, việc sử dụng máy sủi có thể làm xước hoặc bào mòn tế bào da. Đặc biệt, những người có làn da nhạy cảm hoặc mỏng có thể bị bị mẩn đỏ, thậm chí mao mạch bị phá vỡ sau khi thực hiện liệu trình.

Ngoài những tổn thương tiềm ẩn cho làn da của bạn do sử dụng lực sủi da, vị bác sĩ da liễu này hoài nghi rằng máy sủi da không thể loại bỏ mụn đầu đen một cách hiệu quả. Để chứng minh, Marchbein đã thực hiện sủi da trên một lỗ chân lông bị tắc. Kết quả là chỉ có các dung dịch, dầu… chảy ra từ lỗ chân lông, hệt như kết quả mà bạn nặn mụn bằng tay. Bà ấy giải thích rằng máy sủi không thể làm thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông và nó sẽ không giải quyết được triệt để vấn đề mụn đầu đen trên da. Do đó, không có sự khác biệt về hiệu quả trị mụn giữa phương pháp thủ công và thiết bị rung này.




Marchbein cho rằng thay vì sử dụng một thiết bị mới khá tốn kém và có khả năng gây hại, những phương pháp truyền thống giúp chăm sóc lỗ chân lông luôn mang lại hiệu quả cao. Để trị mụn tốt hơn, vị bác sĩ này đã giới thiệu một số “liều thuốc” cho làn da của bạn như:

Retinoids: phái sinh của Vitamin A nổi lên như một loại cure-all giải quyết được hết các vấn đề về da
Salicylic Acid: Beta Hydroxy Acid nổi tiếng làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông, loại bỏ dầu nhờn và tế bào chết
Glycolic Acid: Alpha Hydroxy Acid điều trị mụn, nám và chăm sóc da hoàn hảo
Các loại gel và scrubs tẩy tế bào chết
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Máy sủi da (Skin Spatula Device) là thiết bị phát ra sóng siêu âm và sử dụng các rung động đó để đẩy dầu và bã nhờn tích tụ trong các lỗ chân lông thoát ra bên ngoài.


----------

